# Riding Switch



## ThunderChunky

Just ride switch. It's just like learning to ride all over again. Just a little easier.


----------



## WasatchMan

If you refused to ride switch when you first learned to snowboard, it's a little more difficult, like me.

I'm sure people have better advice, but me, I just forced myself. After a couple days it all comes to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreampow

just do it, you might want to actively make sure your shoulders are properly aligned with the new direction,
I see lots of people who are so used to one way riding when they go switch they still have their shoulders lined up for their regular stance.


----------



## [email protected]

Exactly the same as riding your regular stance. A lit if people have the pro lem of centering their weight on their back foot especially when riding switch. Have someone knowledgeable check your form.


----------



## snowklinger

there are actually several good tips for riding switch. i have surfed and skated forever, but in surfing nobody rides switch ever (except for short extremely rare circumstances like 180 airs and shit like that, and thats not really switch, your board is backwards) and i never did very well switch skating either as i was not a pipe or park, but street and downhill rider.

point being never really practiced switch even on the snow, but since becoming obsessed last year, it has become important to me as well.

this video helped me alot: Snowboard Basics: Switch Riding - YouTube

everything he says is really important, he is not wasting words. watch it like 20x. its hard to remember everything on the mountain, but everything he says HELPS.

you can just practice and learn the hard way, like the guys say, but there are definitely some really solid tips here:

1. concentrate on a new foot forward, instead of imagining that you are riding backwards.
2. rotate your back knee out as you keep square and centered on your board, but turning your shoulders and head to the direction you are heading, driving the board where you want it to go.
3. focus on the independant movements of your lower legs to control your board to link turns

extra from me
4. if you already are beyond beginner riding regular, then teaching yourself to ride switch should remind you alot of your first few days on a board. you have to be a little more mindful of your edges so you dont look like a somersaulting scorpion all day. turns are not initially natural, but something you have to focus on as you transition from heel and toe throughout the turn.

learning switch was important to me for a long time but i could never find any tips. i've watched this video like a hundred times and rode a bunch of switch this preseason...its working! you CAN teach an old dog...

i like doug's videos, have pulled a couple super bogus 270ish 360's barely even trying but focusing on the stuff he teaches in that video as well.


----------



## que

It is easier, but admittedly scarier when you have a little bit of speed. Get over your fear of going fast and it will be easier.


----------



## the_nev

snowklinger said:


> 1. concentrate on a new foot forward, instead of imagining that you are riding backwards.
> 2. rotate your back knee out as you keep square and centered on your board, but turning your shoulders and head to the direction you are heading, driving the board where you want it to go.
> 3. focus on the independant movements of your lower legs to control your board to link turns


Perfect advice, I'd also add to remember to keep your weight forward. 

I tend to not like riding switch the first few days of the season, but you warm to it quickly again once you get a couple of linked turns. 
Once I got comfortable riding switch around the flatter parts first then forced myself to do more difficult runs switch. 

Most of my mates don't slow down so riding switch around the mountain was a bit scary at times but it forced me to pick it up quickly.


----------



## ThunderChunky

que said:


> It is easier, but admittedly scarier when you have a little bit of speed. Get over your fear of going fast and it will be easier.


QFT..........................................................


----------



## bcasey

Wearing your gear backwards and pump some Kris Kross in your headphones is the key to success. 

.. but seriously, just ride your snowboard backwards doing the same things as you would natural.


----------



## snowklinger

i dont think riding backwards is the idea.

new foot forward!

and going faster...maybe if its soft out...or young enough to take falls like gumby. pretty easy to catch an edge until you are comfy with it. i'm getting faster for sure but bombing your fear to overcome your lack of ability to ride switch is a sure way to kill a small child, old man or end up as a tree decoration.


----------



## dreampow

theres 2 ways being talked about here, one is more technical one is more instinct. I prefer to just go with the flow and let it come to me naturally but I did ride switch from the 2nd day on a board because I knew I wanted to be good both ways. 

I do think its a good idea to realign your hips and shoulders so you are in the right stance.
Other than that for me personally thinking about anything more than 1 thing at a time doesn't work. Its just confusing. 

same when I learn a trick I just focus on 1 new thing at a time once I have that down I move to the next and slowly let it come together.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## dreampow

One more thing, set up your bindings for switch riding, give yourself more angle on the front foot than the back maybe +12and -9 or -7. That will automatically help you realign your body for switch riding and should make it easier.


----------



## Peaceryder

hunterxaz said:


> What's up people?
> 
> I'm having difficulty learning switch. Does anyone have any tips on how I can focus on it and practice it better? It feels so unbalanced. Should I stick to the bunny hill and just relearn to ride switch, or should I just try it while out on the mountain? How did you practice switch?
> 
> Thanks


Like every great athlete, you visualize yourself riding switch. Daydream about your exact movements and you'll discover how to correct things which may screw it up for you and you'll just do it. Anything with regards to skill is about visualization. If you can't visualize yourself doing it, you simply won't ever do it. Visualizing also gives you a false sense of self confidence. Wait man, I did that switch 180 bs yesterday! It may have been in ur head only, but that's really all that matters. 

Anouther thing that helps is to practice ambidextrous activities and really work at it. Getting used to kicking a soccer ball with ur opposite foot, stick handling a hockey puck the same way, etc, etc. Pour a glass of water, drive your car, w/e it may be.


----------



## que

Peaceryder said:


> Like every great athlete, you visualize yourself riding switch. Daydream about your exact movements and you'll discover how to correct things which may screw it up for you and you'll just do it. Anything with regards to skill is about visualization. If you can't visualize yourself doing it, you simply won't ever do it. Visualizing also gives you a false sense of self confidence. Wait man, I did that switch 180 bs yesterday! It may have been in ur head only, but that's really all that matters.
> 
> Anouther thing that helps is to practice ambidextrous activities and really work at it. Getting used to kicking a soccer ball with ur opposite foot, stick handling a hockey puck the same way, etc, etc. Pour a glass of water, drive your car, w/e it may be.


Some people may roll their eyes at a suggestion like this but i believe it is good advice. I play a lot of golf and often think about my swing when i am not playing. The more i visualize and "mentally feel" the correct swing, the better i play. I havent been snowboarding very long but i do this with snowboarding and feel like it has been beneficial


----------



## Mr. Polonia

dont think too much about it. When you start over analyzing everything, youll find your head swarming with "do this, do that" and you will never learn. well not never but it will take you longer.

The only thing you have to remember to do is LEAN FORWARD-- kinda contradicting myself here 
At first you wont realize but your entire body will be backseating and this will cause excessive weight to be placed on the tail of the board and you will have a harder time controlling the board. Leaning forward will make you think you are over the nose, but actually this will make you centered. This helped me out a LOT! 

I wouldnt suggest a bunny hill for this. go on a blue trail or more advanced green. Dont point your board straight down and shoot, do wide traverses while leaning fwd, and just get used to edge to edge transitioning. it will prob take you an entire season to learn. Just devote 1-3 runs per trip riding riding switch down the entire trail and you will get it. 


i


----------



## romesaz

Peaceryder said:


> ....
> Anouther thing that helps is to practice ambidextrous activities and really work at it. Getting used to kicking a soccer ball with ur opposite foot, stick handling a hockey puck the same way, etc, etc. Pour a glass of water, drive your car, w/e it may be.



I like this, although I would focus on balance activities. What I'm trying now is slack-lining.
I can balance easier on my right leg, which is also my rear leg when riding. 
So to get my left leg (switch) to producing more power/balance, I'm trying to train its balance on the slack line.


----------



## dreampow

romesaz said:


> I like this, although I would focus on balance activities. What I'm trying now is slack-lining.
> I can balance easier on my right leg, which is also my rear leg when riding.
> So to get my left leg (switch) to producing more power/balance, I'm trying to train its balance on the slack line.


I like slacklining too:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Its great for all round balance and core strength as well as leg strength. It doesn't look like it but after a session your legs are pumped.


----------



## sizzle

Mr. Polonia said:


> I wouldnt suggest a bunny hill for this. go on a blue trail or more advanced green. Dont point your board straight down and shoot, do wide traverses while leaning fwd, and just get used to edge to edge transitioning. it will prob take you an entire season to learn. Just devote 1-3 runs per trip riding riding switch down the entire trail and you will get it.
> 
> 
> i



This.

I've been trying to ride switch more and it's actually harder on flatter runs. You need some incline to help give you something to turn against.


----------



## bcasey

I posted a clip from riding Lake Louise last weekend that has some switch riding in it if you are interested.
Here is the permalink to my post.

Cheers.


----------



## Peaceryder

Now, maybe this was a coincidence, but one of the ways I learned how to ride switch on a directional 162 Rozzy with super aggressive stance was to go into a bit of a butter. When I first began learning how to turn/carve, I sometimes would overcarve and this would lead to a sensation similar to buttering it up. When this happens you can choose to stop your butter at 180 and do a couple simple carves and repeat the process of buttering it up in order to do the 180 so you're going with the good foot again. Maybe this is just one of those 'me' type of riding experiences, but if you're fearful of speed or simply don't trust the board or yourself not running into people with that speed, simply try to learn the butter method and you'll find yourself slowly progressing to riding more and more switch and you'll be comfortable doing it. I found myself visualizing how to ride switch, memorizing how the back leg and balance must be coordinated in order to stay in control, but then I arrived at the hill and would essentially start doing these carve/butters and that's how I learned how to ride switch (somewhat). Lol, my stance on my pow board is setup +25/+15 so other than coming out of a butter, I never really did switch carving. Just wanted to illustrate that this would be an easier way to learn how to switch ride and progressively increase your speed. Man, I can't wait to get my 2011 Machete out there and start ripping down the mountain switch. Gonna be a breeze with a twin, haha.

Oh-yeah and as if this needs to be mentioned.... Confidence is +1 when calculating the chances of success. Some things you have a 'mental block' about and others you don't. If you believe you can ride switch before you even try, you're likely going to be super successful as I was. If you think that going off a 20ft rock drop is going to end your life (exaggeration) then you might not wanna try it or if you do, you may biff it hardcore. Your thoughts breathe life into your riding, careful what you tell yourself. 

Or find yourself a way of disguising what you're about to do as a rider. For example, though it was unplanned, me turning my mini-butters into short carving lesson riding switch made it feel really natural because it was never my intention. If you're into jumping, try landing fakie or bs and do a carve or two before straightening yourself out. Haha, maybe I should go smoke a bowl and stop thinking so darn much! 

Seeing truly is believing. And anyone who is against that might learn how to do some tricks naturally and/or spend a lot of time on their ass learning. I'd rather just be a success first time trying something new, wouldn't you? Would you go into a final exam at university without studying? Study your riding man! 

Out


----------



## t21

my son and i went up today in our resort,and he wanted to learn to snowboard.though i'm on my second season and i can call myself an intermediatei though him the basics and have him practice it all day while i tried to learn to ride switch.i can say that he was getting down his toe turns as i was getting my turns as well. it was like learning to ride again:laugh: i say practice more and we'll get it down...someday


----------



## Peaceryder

t21 said:


> my son and i went up today in our resort,and he wanted to learn to snowboard.though i'm on my second season and i can call myself an intermediatei though him the basics and have him practice it all day while i tried to learn to ride switch.i can say that he was getting down his toe turns as i was getting my turns as well. it was like learning to ride again:laugh: i say practice more and we'll get it down...someday


That's handy eh! I need to borrow a kid from someone so I can practice my skills and use the kid to dial in on some ladies  Lol


----------



## FL_Boarder

I actually started snowboarding regular and thought hmm why does this feel different. Then I did a 180 and laughed because I realized I'm goofy for everything else and completely forgot. I learned the feel from longboarding really long distances. 1 leg would get tired of constant pushing for miles so I would ride switch to push with the other leg until that got tired and then switch back. Don't approach it like a challenge, just let it come naturally and flow. BTW on a snowboard it is much easier to ride switch with angles similar in a duck stance. Like 15, -15 since it would be the same both ways. I ride 18, -6 since it feels more comfortable for me. My body is like permanently or naturally duck stanced. When I walk or just stand my right foot is actually angled out and my left foot is almost straight forward but with the slightest angle out, hence the goofy. I find it pretty funny.


----------



## Peaceryder

FL_Boarder said:


> I actually started snowboarding regular and thought hmm why does this feel different. Then I did a 180 and laughed because I realized I'm goofy for everything else and completely forgot. I learned the feel from longboarding really long distances. 1 leg would get tired of constant pushing for miles so I would ride switch to push with the other leg until that got tired and then switch back. Don't approach it like a challenge, just let it come naturally and flow. BTW on a snowboard it is much easier to ride switch with angles similar in a duck stance. Like 15, -15 since it would be the same both ways. I ride 18, -6 since it feels more comfortable for me. My body is like permanently or naturally duck stanced. When I walk or just stand my right foot is actually angled out and my left foot is almost straight forward but with the slightest angle out, hence the goofy. I find it pretty funny.


I Ride Machete +15/-12 after yesterday and have to say it feels great. Going to take my riding to a whole new progression using this stance. I'll vogue for it too! After only two days messing around dry land training for rails I find myself becoming lost using my left as my lead foot and then I think to myself, dude you're right footed!!!! That's just the comfort level from a playful twin and the above stance. Try new things with your stance if you get a chance.

P.s. A few days ago I was on a 168 rozzy directional with a stance of +25/+15, lol.


----------



## skycdo

I've focused on riding switch the past two weekends. I wish I started to learn earlier because now I have a tendency to switch back to normal when I do heel carves. One thing that felt different for me is I wasn't afraid of doing toe carves switch as I was when I initially learned how to ride. I think part of it is, in switch, you can't see where you are going in a heel carve and that is a weird feeling. As mentioned, learning on a freshly groomed advanced green is the easiest. Riding on flat areas is one of the harder things to figure out while learning to snowboard. Not to mention having to skate because you caught your edge in the cat track. I didn't think too much about the center of gravity and that will be my new focus next time I go. But basically if you force yourself to riding switch you will learn it quickly. Much easier than learning to ride in the very beginning.


----------



## slyder

When I'm rusty like now at the begining of the season or if I get myself into trouble.
I always seem to need to focus on keeping my weight on my downhill foot. I sometimes get ass heavy and need to re-focus. Not the best switch rider but very confident, but I still get a bit sketchy from time to time. It will all get easier as we/I keep practicing switch riding.


----------



## Toecutter

snowklinger said:


> this video helped me alot: Snowboard Basics: Switch Riding - YouTube


Yo, thanks for posting the above link. After many years of trying, this morning something _finally_ clicked and I was able to link turns for several runs riding switch. HALLELUJAH!

That video gave a few pointers that I think made it all come together for me:

turn the back knee outward so I don't tuck it in
rotate the shoulders and head slightly as I initiate a turn
think of it as going forward in a new direction rather than going backwards
Doing a little happy dance over here!


----------



## Tarzanman

I am not very good at it, but I ride switch on 'throw-away' days when I am not trying anything crazy. I once did an entire day at Keystone riding switch.

My body was so not used to it that my front foot (which is usually my rear foot) cramped up... BAD on my last run from all of the new-found attention it was getting :laugh:. I had to sit down at the edge of a catwalk for like 7 minutes before it stopped hurting bad enough for me to ride the rest of the way down.

One thing I figured out is that years of non-trick skateboarding had given my body flexibility and muscles in one direction that I did not have in the other direction. 

So, skills aside, is it physically harder for me to ride switch than normal.. I tire faster and its more effort do to the same maneuvers.


----------



## Peaceryder

Tarzanman said:


> I am not very good at it, but I ride switch on 'throw-away' days when I am not trying anything crazy. I once did an entire day at Keystone riding switch.
> 
> My body was so not used to it that my front foot (which is usually my rear foot) cramped up... BAD on my last run from all of the new-found attention it was getting :laugh:. I had to sit down at the edge of a catwalk for like 7 minutes before it stopped hurting bad enough for me to ride the rest of the way down.
> 
> One thing I figured out is that years of non-trick skateboarding had given my body flexibility and muscles in one direction that I did not have in the other direction.
> 
> So, skills aside, is it physically harder for me to ride switch than normal.. I tire faster and its more effort do to the same maneuvers.


Your strength issue could come simply from the fact that your weaker leg/arm is 'always' weaker. No matter how many reps I do with dumbells with my left arm, it never has the same size/strength, even though technically my weaker arm is lifting a heavier weight than the right based on it being weaker to begin with. 
My technique for progressing in learning to ride switch is going to be practicing butters and constantly switching which foot I lead down the mountain with. 

Amusing how one poster mentioned that they used to think about riding switch as going backwards instead of just going forwards with a different foot leading. How easy this concept becomes reality has a bit to do with your stance and whether your board is directional or twin. My old board was directional and I had a very aggressive forward stance, so in reality with this setup, I was riding backwards down the mountain and not switch like I will be doing on my Machete with a more ducky like stance. Now when my left foot is pointed down the hill, my binding setup is positioned in such a way that lets you just simply think you're going forwards instead of backwards. 

---My point is that stance has a great affect on your ability to ride switch. I haven't tried it yet on the mtn, but I can already see how much more confidence and ability I'm going to have by switching from an aggressive to a neutral stance. Even though I was able to ride 'backwards' - riding 'switch' on the twin with the new stance (+15/-12) is going to make a huge difference.

Being comfortable and confident will help you do anything, let alone riding switch. It's like faking you've got game until you get it. - Haha, I'm thinking of dating here lads.


----------



## oneshot

start doing radical jumps to fakie and ride it out. after about 300 of these you should have it down.


----------



## Peaceryder

Tarzanman said:


> I am not very good at it, but I ride switch on 'throw-away' days when I am not trying anything crazy. I once did an entire day at Keystone riding switch.
> 
> My body was so not used to it that my front foot (which is usually my rear foot) cramped up... BAD on my last run from all of the new-found attention it was getting :laugh:. I had to sit down at the edge of a catwalk for like 7 minutes before it stopped hurting bad enough for me to ride the rest of the way down.
> 
> One thing I figured out is that years of non-trick skateboarding had given my body flexibility and muscles in one direction that I did not have in the other direction.
> 
> So, skills aside, is it physically harder for me to ride switch than normal.. I tire faster and its more effort do to the same maneuvers.


Yeah, it's always more difficult to train your muscles to go against their trained instinct, especially after you learn how to use your muscles the most comfortable way first. I was out yesterday for the first day of the season and had a not so lovely time trying to do toe side switch carves. Heel side was quite easy by comparison. Think I was being too aggressive in leaning forward on my toe side because my nose was digging into the snow leading me to do an assisted rodeo, lol. Looks cool, but I wanna toe side carve darnit! ONE thing is certain, that which does not come easy is more appreciated. Maybe it will be the same as learning goofy for me. My toe side was my strength when I first learned to ride - but now my heel side does all the intricate carves. I think getting a buddy to videotape you doing things like this would be very beneficial. Instantly see how you can correct what are likely 'silly' mistakes.


----------



## grafta

So today was the perfect day to do some laps switch. Was by myself, sun was out and snow was soft. Holy crap, it is SO weird to re-learn to ride switch. I could link turns switch last season but was never comfortable. It'll happen, but its gonna take some practice. Until then, it's take a lesson in humility.

Thanks to all who have posted, some good tips here for real.


----------



## herzogone

I had a blast practicing switch yesterday! While I was at the point where I could fairly comfortably link turns switch all the way down greens and easier blues last season, I found it slow to come back at first this season. Yesterday I decided to really focus on it since conditions were fairly crappy and I'm still sore from my injury from a couple weeks ago. By the end of the night I was finding my rhythm and even starting to ride dynamically down blues at about 75% of my normal speed!

For me, it definitely worked to start on greens, though this may be because I am fairly analytical, as well as prone to "freezing-up", so I initially liked to focus on my technique as I had when first learning. I focused on keeping my shoulders appropriately aligned, enough weight on my front foot (I've always had that tendency to "back-seat", regardless of direction), and using torsional flex/gas-pedaling. I definitely second what Snowolf said about groomed terrain. I also did find it noticeably easier with a centered stance on a twin-tip board. Anyhow, lots of good advice in this thread. I intend to practice switch much more frequently with the intention of equaling my regular riding (though I may never achieve it).


----------



## FL_Boarder

I was messing around riding switch on a blue when it turned choppy, caught my edge, and landed tail bone first on ice. It was so bad I got up for a second, instantly felt sick and dizzy, I wobbled and went face first into the ice. Luckily I carry pain killer and water with me in my pack. I was almost sure I fractured my tailbone because it still hurt after 660mg of drugs when the dose is supposed to be 220mg i couldn't sit on the lift. Moral of the story is, home your skills on a green or powder day lol.


----------



## grafta

FL_Boarder said:


> Moral of the story is, home your skills on a green or powder day lol.


Warm and slushy is also your friend :thumbsup:


----------



## FL_Boarder

It made me consider getting those impact shorts for riding. Tail bone injuries are brutal and from what I hear if you actually break it, that it takes more than a year to heal. Just that one hit was enough for me to realize such a stupid decision could have ended my season already. I'll stick to riding regular unless it's necessary lol.


----------



## Toecutter

When I went up the other day I had on impact shorts, knee guards, and elbow guards. I felt like I was getting ready to take the handoff and go for the first down! Being padded up did give me a sense of confidence though.

I worked on switch today while I was up riding with my kids. It came back smoothly. I'm looking forward to doing it in some fresh snow.


----------



## Peaceryder

Toecutter said:


> When I went up the other day I had on impact shorts, knee guards, and elbow guards. I felt like I was getting ready to take the handoff and go for the first down! Being padded up did give me a sense of confidence though.
> 
> I worked on switch today while I was up riding with my kids. It came back smoothly. I'm looking forward to doing it in some fresh snow.



My snowboard pants have butt and knee padding embedded, so you might wanna look into that! Doesn't feel as 'bulky' as the imagery you gave us of a football player all suited up, lol. That's why I won't even wear a helmet most of the time - don't wanna wear a full suit of armor unless it's Mithril and is weightless


----------



## Toecutter

Peaceryder said:


> My snowboard pants have butt and knee padding embedded, so you might wanna look into that! Doesn't feel as 'bulky' as the imagery you gave us of a football player all suited up, lol. That's why I won't even wear a helmet most of the time - don't wanna wear a full suit of armor unless it's Mithril and is weightless


Cool, thanks. I'm done with the pads for now though. I think I got the hang of switch and now just need to fine tune it for a bit.


----------



## menacekop

I have a few more questions for riding switch.

As a quick back ground I'm riding a Burton supermodel, so it has a 10mm taper and it is center off-set by 1in. For my last run I centered my bindings on the board tried a few turns switch and instantly bit it every time. Now I was with other people and didn't want to hold them up so I didn't focus in on practicing but my next time out I want to make some real progress.

Question is should I strap in regular and just practice switch or should I completely change it up, strap in goofy and start as if from square one?


----------



## Peaceryder

menacekop said:


> I have a few more questions for riding switch.
> 
> As a quick back ground I'm riding a Burton supermodel, so it has a 10mm taper and it is center off-set by 1in. For my last run I centered my bindings on the board tried a few turns switch and instantly bit it every time. Now I was with other people and didn't want to hold them up so I didn't focus in on practicing but my next time out I want to make some real progress.
> 
> Question is should I strap in regular and just practice switch or should I completely change it up, strap in goofy and start as if from square one?


Maybe I'm in lala land, but wouldn't doing either of those two things end up with you riding the exact same way? 

(Could always ride the chairlift up in a switch manner, then hop on your board and begin your runs switch. I've started a few runs switch, but never actually took the steps to ride up the chairlift that way. The reason I mention this is for the benefit of psychological comfort. Maybe by going up the lift left foot first(in my case) u trick your mind into thinking it's your natural foot. When I first began snowboarding, it was the ability to get off the chairlift at the top and not crash that gave me the confidence to really get into carving down the mtn. So, if I do this with my other foot, maybe that comfort level will arrive for my less blessed foot  
Every snowboarder who knows how to ride and has been through beginner phase can ride switch, just a matter of being comfortable and confident. Not too mention easing lift pains! I'm gonna try it. 
Haha, that's my psycho babble for the day.


----------



## lonerider

menacekop said:


> I have a few more questions for riding switch.
> 
> As a quick back ground I'm riding a Burton supermodel, so it has a 10mm taper and it is center off-set by 1in. For my last run I centered my bindings on the board tried a few turns switch and instantly bit it every time. Now I was with other people and didn't want to hold them up so I didn't focus in on practicing but my next time out I want to make some real progress.
> 
> Question is should I strap in regular and just practice switch or should I completely change it up, strap in goofy and start as if from square one?


Hmm... I would do either of the following

1. Just keep you bindings in the regular positions and ride switch... the taper and setback are not ideal, but it's not going to make it impossible to ride switch, so just practice. If you ever ride a board more centered and twinish you will find you will remember everything you did riding your old board will immediately become easier... kind of like learning to ride on the icy slopes of the East coast, and then going on the groomed powder out here in the West (I grew up in New England).

2. If you really want to dedicate a whole/half day to riding switch, you can switch you board up so your bindings are setup goofy footed (right foot first) like you mentioned. I would recommend strapping in your left foot and going on the chairlift that way. Learning to ride one-footed switch is really hard starting out and I would recommend leaving that for another day. Basic kicking around and riding off the lift with a tapered/setup board "reversed" isn't that hard.


----------



## menacekop

haha, sorry to confuse you guys. By "strapping in" i didn't mean anything about the chair lift, I just meant should I change up my bindings to be goofy footed.



> 1. Just keep you bindings in the regular positions and ride switch... the taper and setback are not ideal, but it's not going to make it impossible to ride switch, so just practice. If you ever ride a board more centered and twinish you will find you will remember everything you did riding your old board will immediately become easier... kind of like learning to ride on the icy slopes of the East coast, and then going on the groomed powder out here in the West (I grew up in New England).


I'll take this to heart, just gonna bite the bullet keep my stance regular and ride switch style as you say the extra difficulty in doing so may help my overall riding skills and it will be all that more easy to ride switch when i get a twin board.

BTW the ice slopes in North Central WV and South West PA are all I know, powder is but a myth to those of us here in the east.


----------



## Deviant

Peaceryder said:


> Maybe I'm in lala land, but wouldn't doing either of those two things end up with you riding the exact same way?
> 
> (Could always ride the chairlift up in a switch manner, then hop on your board and begin your runs switch. I've started a few runs switch, but never actually took the steps to ride up the chairlift that way. The reason I mention this is for the benefit of psychological comfort. Maybe by going up the lift left foot first(in my case) u trick your mind into thinking it's your natural foot.


I do this from time to time, and if you're going to take the chair switch, ride just 2 people on a chair if possible. It's going to feel really weird holding your board with the opposite foot and (in my case at least) *very* uncomfortable having the board on that foot, even when you support it with your other foot. If you can link turns switch, getting off the chair really isn't too strange, but you'll feel a little out of whack right at first when you strap in the other foot for your run.


----------



## Mgalinat

*Tips for riding switch*

So I just started riding last Saturday and one thing I was told by a veteran snowboarder was to learn switch at the same time as regular. This has helped me so much that I'm comfortable riding both sides now and have no problem throwing a 180 since I don't lose balance on switch


----------



## SnowDogWax

Started riding switch this December I had face plants and the whole relearning thing. Big change for me was simply commitment. First linked a couple turns switch, then down an entire slope switch, then entire day, now when racing a friend down slopes I ride switch. 
Switch has now become another link in my snowboarding maturation. I'm about to finish only my 3rd season snowboarding, 2nd after not boarding for 10 years.


----------



## speedjason

its much easier when you know how to ride normally before riding switch. it would feel weird initially but as you get better and better it will be the same.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r

I am trying to ride more switch this year and this how I did it:

1. Race a friend who is also learning switch down an easier trail (this will help you to work on better linking turns because of the competitive aspect)
2. Ride easier parts of trails switch. (you'll spend 1/4 to 1/3 of the time riding switch)
3. Dedicate a harder section to switch riding (so you expand on your abilities)


Good Luck!


----------



## whiskaz

Spent the day riding with my wife (who as of yesterday is riding blues comfortably... slow...but controlled and comfortable). I spent the day trying to ride switch. So awkward. So hard to initiate turns as quickly as I do riding regular. By the end of the day though, I was so much more comfortable on my board... riding switch or just flat spinning. 

At the beginning of this season I had a very 1-track mind. Content to just ride downhill and enjoy the turns. During seasons prior, it was all about getting the most runs in (I'm 3 hours+ away from the nearest hill). This year I changed my perspective quite a bit...start trying a lot of new things. I've progressed a lot this season as a result. It's been a lot more fun too! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

menacekop said:


> I have a few more questions for riding switch.
> 
> As a quick back ground I'm riding a Burton supermodel, so it has a 10mm taper and it is center off-set by 1in. For my last run I centered my bindings on the board tried a few turns switch and instantly bit it every time. Now I was with other people and didn't want to hold them up so I didn't focus in on practicing but my next time out I want to make some real progress.
> 
> Question is should I strap in regular and just practice switch or should I completely change it up, strap in goofy and start as if from square one?


I haven't read every post on this thread, so forgive me if I've missed something. I learned to ride switch on a directional twin board with almost 2" of setback on the bindings. 

I'm not familiar with your board but If it is a directional board, (...which from your description it would apear to be!) Centering your bindings completely F's up the turning characturistics of the board. I have no doubt you "bit it" as you said.

It is entirely possible to ride switch on a directional board even with the setback. My advice is ask around and find an instructor who can teach you how to ride switch. and take a lesson or two. That's what I did. I can ride switch confidently on any directional or true twin board. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Agree with Chomps take a lesson, just strap in regular and keep at it, you will make progress. Have fun.


----------



## CassMT

here's my twitter-length switch lesson:

take everything you do when riding forward and do that riding backward.

did i miss anything? i accept Paypal btw...


----------



## SnowDogWax

CassMT said:


> here's my twitter-length switch lesson:
> 
> take everything you do when riding forward and do that riding backward.
> 
> did i miss anything? i accept Paypal btw...


Thought skiers ride backwards, feel goofy saying that, I'll just switch back to snowboarding esier already.


----------



## CassMT

huh? ya lost me

if one can ride forward and already knows the principles, there is nothing an instructor can say except 'practice'...i'd save the money for beer


----------



## snowman55

People over think it when it comes to riding switch. All they have to do to start is just go to the bunny hill and start riding switch.

Start with same beginner drills used when learning to ride regular (falling leaf, garlands, J turns, etc..). After few hours, you'll be riding switch. 

It'll come alot quicker than when you learned how to ride since you already know what needs to be done to turn, stop, slow down, etc.. It just takes practice time.

I improve riding switch tremendously when I was forced to ride switch more when teaching my kids. For 4 weeks or so, I rode more switch than regular. Before that, I would only ride switch when I was riding in the park which wasn't more than 20% of the time.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Switch usually comes from time at the hill, loving this shit will make you try new things as you become confident. go boarding enough and eventually you'll give it a proper go. Giving it a proper go will make you want to get better. If your lucky your learning this shit from the start.


----------



## Synathidy

I've snowboarded for 12 days in all (ever since end of last season), and began practicing progressively more switch over the last 5 days riding (last two weekends). Today, I finally managed to go down a blue run entirely switch with solid technique and no falls. It was such a euphoric rush getting to the bottom doing that; it's the joy of learning the fundamentals all over again. ^_^

For me, it's been most challenging to re-adapt to the feel of making those small, surfy, sliding turns, rocking edge to edge, in flatter, narrow routes. They were the last puzzle piece to fall in place in regular stance, and it's much the same for goofy (switch to me). But it's coming along! I think it's tempting, for people who are anxious to learn fast, to want to know some secret approach which gives them an edge in accelerating the process, but I really don't think there is one for switch riding. If you're proficient in your natural stance, it's just a matter of consciously applying all the body mechanics you've already learned onto your mirror image. Expect to fall on your butt and face a lot once again (I certainly have often). It just means you're challenging yourself to improve, which is a wonderful thing.

I was surprised to read so many other posts in this thread about riders learning switch with asymmetric stance set-up and/or board shape. I bought my new, second board with the requirement that it was a forgiving (somewhat soft) true twin, with the intent that I would dedicate myself to learning switch with a perfectly symmetric stance set on a perfectly symmetric board. I want to do everything I can to make my switch riding just as natural-feeling and identical in form as my normal riding, so I use a totally centered stance with +15/-15 duck angles. I personally wouldn't want to attempt it with any asymmetry. And I can't see myself ever buying a non-twin board again with how important switch is to me. However, I commend those who can ride switch on directional boards with different angles. It must be a bit harder that way.


----------



## Synathidy

*Switch Addiction*

Switch journey update: day 20 of my snowboarding career and day 13 learning switch.

I have a confession: I've been riding switch excessively. At first it was just a curiosity, but for the last few weekends I started going goofy MORE than regular, sometimes only riding regular one run and doing all the others switch. I've also newly started attempting black diamonds this season with many first tries... switch. And they went fabulously. ^_^ Also, little slope-traversing front and backside 180s, and just spinning around on the snow like a weirdo have been amusing me very much.

This obsession is so out of control that today I tried going regular again down an entire run and my front leg suddenly got tired noticeably quicker from taking the weight needed to initiate turns. I actually felt MORE comfortable riding "switch" (what was my natural stance again?) today. I now need to re-establish my regular riding and make sure it's keeping up with my goofiness, LOL. Then the line between "natural" and "switch" will be fully dissolved and my grand plan will be realized. MWAHAHAHAHAAA.

If you or someone you know is addicted to switch riding, don't be afraid to seek help. Your natural stance is there for you, and it's never too late to reach out to it.


----------



## SteezyRidah303

Best tip i got is to remember to keep your weight towards your front foot, its really easy to want to lean back when learning switch. Reach your front hand forward over the nose when initiating turns.


----------



## basser

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Best tip i got is to remember to keep your weight towards your front foot, its really easy to want to lean back when learning switch. Reach your front hand forward over the nose when initiating turns.


this was key for me


----------



## MODO

I got a ONE WHEEL last year, very interesting. I have surfed for many many years. It’s a cross between surfing and snowboarding. When started to try riding switch very difficult, but after over and over of practice I can ride switch as good as regular And I am 71 🤪🤪🤪. This helps a hole bunch for riding switch on a snowboard. 🤪🤙🏻🏂🏂


----------



## MCrides

MODO said:


> I got a ONE WHEEL last year, very interesting. I have surfed for many many years. It’s a cross between surfing and snowboarding. When started to try riding switch very difficult, but after over and over of practice I can ride switch as good as regular And I am 71 🤪🤪🤪. This helps a hole bunch for riding switch on a snowboard. 🤪🤙🏻🏂🏂


Using a One Wheel to learn to ride switch in the off season is a great idea. I'm sort of in the "I only get 15 days year so i'm not burning half of them to learn switch" camp, which this would solve for.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Take one run regular. Actively think about what your doing. Body position, what activates first on a carve, what your body is doing etc... then when you ride switch try and duplicate that


----------



## RobbC

MODO said:


> I got a ONE WHEEL last year, very interesting. I have surfed for many many years. It’s a cross between surfing and snowboarding. When started to try riding switch very difficult, but after over and over of practice I can ride switch as good as regular And I am 71 🤪🤪🤪. This helps a hole bunch for riding switch on a snowboard. 🤪🤙🏻🏂🏂


Dude...you're my hero 😌


----------



## smellysell

RobbC said:


> Dude...you're my hero [emoji18]


Yep, bad ass [emoji869]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

MODO said:


> I got a ONE WHEEL last year, very interesting. I have surfed for many many years. It’s a cross between surfing and snowboarding. When started to try riding switch very difficult, but after over and over of practice I can ride switch as good as regular And I am 71 🤪🤪🤪. This helps a hole bunch for riding switch on a snowboard. 🤪🤙🏻🏂🏂


I'm trying to do the same on electric skateboard  I hope I'll see some results this winter.


----------

